# Hey Ya'll!!! I'm from Alabama



## bamatiger85 (Dec 25, 2007)

Hey, My name is Lori and I'm an Auburn University student getting my degree in Wildlife Sciences. I have two precious cats, Rocky and Layla. Rocky is an escape artist, and Layla is a laid-back cat. Once I figure how to put pictures up here, I'll leave some of them. I just wanted to say hey!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome!  

Can't wait for pictures. :yellbounce


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Hi, Lori. Welcome! What a great field you're studying!


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

Welcome to the forum, Lori!


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

Welcome and Hello!


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)




----------



## xTania (Jan 1, 2008)

welcome!


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Welcome, enjoy your time here!


----------



## Siamese Louise (Jan 28, 2008)

War Eagle!

I'm an Auburn grad (undergraduate school there) and now live in Opelika!
I'm a huge cat lover, too! Glad to know there are more in this area!

Purrs to you!


----------

